# How much noise does your stove make



## Pauly (Nov 28, 2009)

when it is heating up?  I dont remember my old Craft Stove insert making nearly as much noise as my new PE Alderlea.  This thing sounds like a couple of miniture machine guns going as it warms up and not quite so much but still a lot of ticking as it cools back down.  Is this normal?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 28, 2009)

The machine gun thing sounds abnormal, but the ticking while cooling off is normal.  I'd check for live rounds in your wood supply.   

Matt


----------



## albertj03 (Nov 28, 2009)

My stove makes the ticking noise when heating up and cooling down but I wouldn't say it sounds like a machine gun or anything.


----------



## Martin Strand III (Nov 28, 2009)

As an old bronk rider, I can tell you the longer you stay with'er, the more she'll settle down.

Just as a green bronk goes from scairt to angry to no more than irritated, your stove has the misery as she heats up.

Once hot, she'll find her own and serve ya well.

Hang in there.

Aye,
Marty
Grandma used to say, "Experience is the best teacher."


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 28, 2009)

Our old steel stove always made noise whenever it heated and that is normal with steel stoves. Sometimes you'll even get some cracking noise from the stovepipe. 


Good analogy there Marty.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 1, 2009)

If your stove is making a ticking noise when heating up or cooling down: It's normal. Sit back, relax and enjoy the fire.

If your stove sounds like a 747 is about to take off: You probably have a chimney fire. Call 911.

If your stove is making a gently whooshing noise and you hear some snap, crackles and pops: It either means your stove is working properly with a good draft and the wood is burning nicely or someone left the backdoor open and the wind coming inside has just knocked over your bowl of Rice Krispies.

If your stove is making no sound: It probably means the fire is completely out and as a result you're sitting there freezing your butt off.

If your stove makes a big, explosion like sound: It probably means you just had a blow back or other situation which is not good.

If your stove sounds like The Trampps "Disco Inferno": It probably means you drank too much and someone slipped something into your drink since you are obviously hallucinating.

If you talk to your stove: It's normal to talk to it as you start those first few fires, admonishing the fire to come to life and swearing when the fire sputters out because your wood is still unseasoned.

If your stove talks back to you: Once again you were drinking too much and someone slipped something into your drink since everyone knows woodstoves don't talk . . . however, pellet stoves do.


----------



## Martin Strand III (Dec 1, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> If your stove is making a ticking noise when heating up or cooling down: It's normal. Sit back, relax and enjoy the fire.
> 
> If your stove sounds like a 747 is about to take off: You probably have a chimney fire. Call 911.
> 
> ...



Nice job.  I would add:

If your stove makes hissing noises, puts out more smoke than heat, your wood is green or too wet.

If your stove makes grinding noises, you are burning pellets or coal and, at some point, it will need maintenance or will suffer mechanical failure.

Aye,
Marty
Grandma used to say, "When you want someone to really listen, speak softly, concisely, politely and say it only once."


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 1, 2009)

Marty S said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marty . . . I fixed your quote. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## madrone (Dec 1, 2009)

If you hear grinding and welding noises, your stove is a PE Summit.


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 1, 2009)

I get some mild ticking as the stove heats up and cools down.

Also, If I listen carefully while the stove cruises along, I can hear a quite whooshing sound as the air moves through the system.

Never heard any machine gun fire.  You sure your neighbor's kid isn't playing some sort of joke on you?

-SF


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 1, 2009)

I was thinking about starting a thread today about how much I enjoy the silence of my wood stove compared to the dreaded oil boiler. It's nice to sit in the family room and watch TV without having to turn it up every time the boiler comes on.


----------



## Martin Strand III (Dec 1, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Marty . . . I fixed your quote. Hope you don't mind.



It warn't broke...

Aye,
Marty


----------

